# Bass Clef or Treble or other clef!



## Bassoonist Student

Hi Musicians member,

I would like to ask which clef the most you like instrument on Clef? 

I like Treble clef is Horn so beautiful sound and English Horn . and Bass Clef is Bassoon and Trombone as well. Tenor Clef erm let me think........Bassoon again . 

Daniel : where I can this post which one? I don't know which one goes match you know what I mean?

Cheers!

Martin


----------



## godzillaviolist

I like all clefs  I wish they would just use clefs oppose to transpositions, which always confuse me ( like the horns being written a fifth higher, or the clarinets many different transpositions )


----------



## Bassoonist Student

Yeah Godzilla

Good for you, I like three clef that all. Alto Clef is too high for me and Bass clef, I like low note which is nice like Contrabassoon or Bass Trombone something like that. What about you, May I ask?

Cheers!

Martin


----------



## godzillaviolist

Well the viola plays on alto clef, but alto is too low for the high notes, so switching to treble is something you have to get used to on viola. I've heard bass clef was once used for viola, but I can't figure out where.
godzilla


----------



## Bassoonist Student

Hi Godzilla, 

I think Viola don't have Bass clef aren't there................No I don't think so. because Viola is only have a Treble or Alto clef I believe that is all clef Viola got. The Bassoon got 3 clef which is Bass, Tenor and Treble clef but I'm not sure Bassoon have a Treble clef in the orchestra or wind chamber I don't know, Aren't there?.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## godzillaviolist

*clefs again*

I read the thing about the viola once using bass clef from a reputable source, so here is my geuss as to what the refference point probably was: the violas often doubled the bass line one octave above . So in a simple score it would make sense to simply write violas, 'cellos and basses if they all played the same line.
As for bassoon using treble clef; I've seen the famous rite of spring solo both written in treble clef and tenor clef. Treble clef makes more sense for extremely high solos like that, but I can see how three clefs can be confusing to the player.
godzilla


----------



## Bassoonist Student

*Clefs again again hehehe*

Hi Godzilla again

That is true!

Clef are amazing but who make the clefs in 1600's or 1700's century ago I don't know

I would like to know who make a three clefs in 17th or 18th century.

Cheers.

Martin


----------



## flash_fires

I like the frnech violin clef, just because it is almost never seen, and it fits the high part of my range better then a treble clef. But I like all nine of the clefs.


----------



## World Violist

All the clefs are all well and good in my estimation, but I like alto best because it is easier for me to understand. I could never learn to read treble on sight, and it is only because of my interest in writing music that I've been rather forced to learn bass clef  because I like to write for cello as well as viola.


----------



## PWCom

I read those 3 mentioned as well as others. 

I know bass clef from trombone, piano, and tuba.

I know C treble clef from piano (and guitar/male voice down an octave)

I know F, Bb, Eb, and other treble clefs from various instruments.

I know alto and tenor clef from trombone, along with baritone, mezzo-soprano, and soprano. These C-clefs were once used for those voice types to fit the range better. 

Of these, I know bass clef best, but like music written in tenor or alto clefs the most


----------



## World Violist

World Violist said:


> All the clefs are all well and good in my estimation, but I like alto best because it is easier for me to understand. I could never learn to read treble on sight, and it is only because of my interest in writing music that I've been rather forced to learn bass clef  because I like to write for cello as well as viola.


Turns out, over three years down the road, I can read treble clef on sight. Oh well.

I like all three major clefs, and tenor clef is pretty cool too.


----------

